# Ronnie Coleman Guest Posing Pics



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2007)

supposedly taken yesterday.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

ROFL he looks weird with hair (no offence i've always seen im balled). lookin kinda beefy tho


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Jay looks much better imo.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

i think Jay looks better too.  I think Ronnie looks like poop here.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

He does look like poop. Jays back dominates Ronnies!!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 22, 2007)

he needs to do away with his huge GH gut...looks disgusting


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> he needs to do away with his huge GH gut...looks disgusting



that will be there forever.  there are no take backs on that one unfortunatly.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 22, 2007)

won't stopping the supplementation reverse that?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> won't stopping the supplementation reverse that?



the organs have grown.  they aren't going to just atrophy.  they are a new size.  just like jay, who has those huge hands and head....the bones have grown.  damage done.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

P-funk said:


> the organs have grown.  they aren't going to just atrophy.  they are a new size.  just like jay, who has those huge hands and head....the bones have grown.  damage done.



Jay has a huge fuckin dome doesnt he?!?! DAMN!


----------



## mrmark (Apr 23, 2007)

P-funk said:


> the organs have grown.  they aren't going to just atrophy.  they are a new size.  just like jay, who has those huge hands and head....the bones have grown.  damage done.



he could try wearing a corset to cram everything tighter together


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 23, 2007)

Big Ron is #1 man, what I'm looking at is (soon to be) 9X Mr.O.


----------



## Gordo (Apr 23, 2007)

Wish the angle was more straight on to see if they fixed up that lat (rumor is that they have, it was some sort of impingement) .


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2007)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


> Big Ron is #1 man, what I'm looking at is (soon to be) 9X Mr.O.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, he is fucking huge. Good lord.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

He looks like some freakish mutant mad scientist creation.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> He looks like some freakish mutant mad scientist creation.



What's so wrong about a pregnant, male, bodybuilder?


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 23, 2007)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


> Big Ron is #1 man, what I'm looking at is (soon to be) 9X Mr.O.



You're an idiot.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 23, 2007)

E-tard  i second that.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 23, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> You're an idiot.


Go suck balls on the corner bitch.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 23, 2007)

April 21, NPC Ronnie Coleman Classic XI, contest venue: Hilton Dallas/Ft. Worth Lakes Hotel.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 23, 2007)

Prince said:


>


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What's so wrong about a pregnant, male, bodybuilder?


Keep your wierd sex-fantasies the fuck out of this topic cracker.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 23, 2007)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


>



 is he doing?  . dont even wanna know


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 23, 2007)

Yawning man.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2007)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


> Yawning man.



exactly, cause he's old and tired!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2007)

more of Ronnie at his show:


----------



## kinkery (Apr 24, 2007)

his left side is no where near asbig as his right. face it, he needs to retire, he had a good run while it lasted, but jay is in the best shape.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2007)

kinkery said:


> his left side is no where near asbig as his right. face it, he needs to retire, he had a good run while it lasted, but jay is in the best shape.



I agree, he needs to quit before he ends up in a wheelchair.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 25, 2007)

Prince said:


> exactly, cause he's old and tired!


Tired of beating Jay al those times yeah, too tired to do it again, no.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 25, 2007)

kinkery said:


> his left side is no where near asbig as his right. face it, he needs to retire, he had a good run while it lasted, but jay is in the best shape.


Ronnie wil beat Jay(again, and again, and again), if not this year, next years Mr.O is his.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2007)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


> Tired of beating Jay al those times yeah, too tired to do it again, no.



won't happen.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 25, 2007)

anything's possible in the world of bodybuilding...the judges are so unpredictable..


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> the organs have grown.  they aren't going to just atrophy.  they are a new size.  just like jay, who has those huge hands and head....the bones have grown.  damage done.


how many years of his life do you think he's taken off using that plutonium waste?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 25, 2007)

Prince said:


> won't happen.


Just wait man, if not this year, 2008 will be his, Ronnie Coleman will be *back*


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 25, 2007)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


> Just wait man, if not this year, 2008 will be his, Ronnie Coleman will be *back*



So when do you plan to take his balls out of your mouth?


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 25, 2007)

These were just pics at a show right?  He definitely doesn't look anywhere near competition ready to me.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

The O is a long way off.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2007)

i've never been a huge ronnie fan, as a matter of fact, i'd like to see that type of body type abolished from bodybuilding. I feel that a Darrem Charles type has a better chance at seeing the O then Jay or Ronnie.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 25, 2007)

shit. I'd shit myself if i had to live in a body like that.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 26, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> So when do you plan to take his balls out of your mouth?


The second you take his sack off your head.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 26, 2007)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


> The second you take his sack off your head.



Good come back, you big baby.

Coleman looks like shit, has for the past 4-5 years. Now stop masturbating to him and find a new hero.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 26, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Good come back, you big baby.
> 
> Coleman looks like shit, has for the past 4-5 years. Now stop masturbating to him and find a new *hero*.


----------



## JACKED (Apr 27, 2007)

Hilarious. This whole thread is. I'm LMAO @ the comments. All this talk about NUTZ... Ok.  Anyway, I'm a huge Ronnie fan but something about him looks soooo different now. Does anybody notice? Not talking about the obvious Lat issue. Its like his Shape has lost alllll symmetry. I'm talking straight up and down. Yeah, he's huge but this new pic he looks like one big blob. Straight up and down. And his waist (not stomach) looks as wide as his shoulders. I want to see Ron pull it off but I'm willing to bet he'll pull out early from this O prep. What you guys think?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 27, 2007)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


> Go suck balls on the corner bitch.


i just caught this one...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Anyway, I'm a huge Ronnie fan but something about him looks soooo different now. Does anybody notice? Not talking about the obvious Lat issue. Its like his Shape has lost alllll symmetry. I'm talking straight up and down. Yeah, he's huge but this new pic he looks like one big blob. Straight up and down. And his waist (not stomach) looks as wide as his shoulders. I want to see Ron pull it off but I'm willing to bet he'll pull out early from this O prep. What you guys think?



yeah, he does not look the same, maybe a combo of age, drugs and I was thinking possibly disc degeneration?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 27, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Hilarious. This whole thread is. I'm LMAO @ the comments. All this talk about NUTZ... Ok.  Anyway, I'm a huge Ronnie fan but something about him looks soooo different now. Does anybody notice? Not talking about the obvious Lat issue. Its like his Shape has lost alllll symmetry. I'm talking straight up and down. Yeah, he's huge but this new pic he looks like one big blob. Straight up and down. And his waist (not stomach) looks as wide as his shoulders. I want to see Ron pull it off but I'm willing to bet he'll pull out early from this O prep. What you guys think?



He's got hair now.


----------



## Spud (Apr 27, 2007)

He looks odd with hair. Why doesn't anyone post off-season pics of Jay? I'm sure he looks just as bloated.


----------



## JACKED (Apr 27, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> He's got hair now.


 

LOL!! We know this ... Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!

Really, Look @ his body as opposed to previous offseasons. If I can find a good comparison pic i'll post it. I can bet he's still 300+ lbs. but he dosen't look the same 300 to me. I think Prince is right. The drugs and old age might have caught up. No one knows but ole Ron (duuh) but I can bet something isn't right.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2007)

Spud said:


> Why doesn't anyone post off-season pics of Jay? I'm sure he looks just as bloated.



I did, right here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/bodybuilding-gossip/79236-jay-cutler-essen-fibo.html

and he looks much better than Ronnie.


----------



## JACKED (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow! Jay is off and runnin'. Looks really good in those pics. His body is really starting to mature. I'm not a huge Cutler fan. Not at all. But I think he might hold on to this title.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 27, 2007)

ronnie's run is over...for jay to lose his title, Ronnie would have to come back bigger and more ripped than ever which i don't see happening with his huge GH gut


----------



## JACKED (Apr 27, 2007)

*I know these arent the best comparisons because of lighting but damn...*





^^^Ronnie a couple years ago^^^^^










^^^^Ronnie in April^^^^^


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 1, 2007)

kinkery said:


>



I remember first reading about Jay back in the late 90's. I always thought he was a monster.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 2, 2007)

Ronnie looks absolutely gross.  Huge nasty gut and disproportioned muslces.  Hardly any definition at all aside from some parts of his legs and arms.

He's done.


----------



## MCarty18 (May 13, 2007)

I have to concur. 
Besides his body looking absolutely gross
I think we could get rid of the sparkly thongs and bodybuilding would be alrite


----------



## kinkery (May 13, 2007)

MCarty18 said:


> I have to concur.
> Besides his body looking absolutely gross
> I think we could get rid of the sparkly thongs and bodybuilding would be alrite



nice first post


----------



## MCarty18 (May 20, 2007)

thanks I just calls 'em as i sees 'em


----------



## Mags (May 21, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Ronnie looks absolutely gross. Huge nasty gut and disproportioned muslces. Hardly any definition at all aside from some parts of his legs and arms.
> 
> He's done.


 
It does look as if there is so much of him now, that gravity is starting to get the better of him. He appears distorted and saggy now. I know he's not in contest shape, but I personally think Ronnie looks awful here. I don't see him ever having another run of dominance in bodybuilding that he has enjoyed over the last 8 years - and it's clear his glory days are behind him. However, being the phenomenol BB is has been as well as an 8 times Mr Olympia, I don't think we'll ever be able to write him off completely.


----------

